# BTX Halted when booting with the bootonly iso



## EXetoC (Jul 14, 2010)

I've been trying to install FreeBSD from an USB drive with the bootonly iso, and when i reach the boot loader prompt, and select "Boot FreeBSD", it halts on "BTX Halted".

I've also tried to install using the amd64 bootonly iso, but that one halts before reaching the boot loader prompt, on this line: "boot/kernel/kernel text=0x8924d8", and when i press a key, num lock, caps lock and scroll lock activates.

Does anyone have any idea what might cause this?


----------



## EXetoC (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm using 8.0-RELEASE (isn't there an edit button here?)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 14, 2010)

EXetoC said:
			
		

> (isn't there an edit button here?)



Did you read your sign-up email?


----------



## EXetoC (Jul 14, 2010)

I have now. Sorry, missed it.


----------



## EXetoC (Jul 15, 2010)

Solved. UNetbootin and/or the USB drive seem to have caused this.


----------

